# [risolto] cdrdao non compila

## Gr3yFox

Dopo un aggiornamento di sistema, ho dato un "revdep-rebuild -X" che mi ha trovato 2 pacchetti da riemergere, openldap e cdrdao. Il primo tutto ok, il secondo arriva fino ad un certo punto poi esce questo errore:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libatkmm-1.6.so.1, needed by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::Widget::~Widget()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `Atk::Implementor::ref_accessibile_vfunc()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::Window::~Window()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::Window::~Window()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::Bin::~Bin()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::Combo::~Combo()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::HBox::~HBox()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::Widget::~Widget()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::VBox::~VBox()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `Gtk::Widget::on_get_accessible()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::Layout::~Layout()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::Button::~Button()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::Layout::~Layout()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Atk::Implementor::~Implementor()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libcairomm-1.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_glitz_surface_create'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::VBox::~VBox()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::Combo::~Combo()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::Dialog::~Dialog()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gnome::Canvas::Canvas::~Canvas()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `typeinfo for Atk::Implementor'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gnome::Canvas::Canvas::~Canvas()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::Container::~Container()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Atk::Implementor::~Implementor()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::Dialog::~Dialog()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::Box::~Box()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `Atk::Implementor::~Implementor()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::Box::~Box()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::Container::~Container()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `Atk::Implementor::~Implementor()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `Gtk::Widget::get_accessible_vfunc()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::HBox::~HBox()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::Button::~Button()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gtk::Bin::~Bin()'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [gcdmaster] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1/work/cdrdao-1.2.1/xdao'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1/work/cdrdao-1.2.1/xdao'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1/work/cdrdao-1.2.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  cdrdao-1.2.1-r1.ebuild, line 56:   Called die

!!! could not compile

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1/temp/build.log'.
```

Mi sembra strano che, visto che revdep trova libgnomeuimm danneggiato, non lo inserisca tra i package a riemergere, è normale?

```
Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/gcdmaster (requires  libatkmm-1.6.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.so.1.0.5 (requires  libatkmm-1.6.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so.1.0.3 (requires  libatkmm-1.6.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libldap-2.2.so.7 (requires  liblber-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/libldap.so.2.0.130 (requires  liblber.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/libldap_r-2.2.so.7 (requires  liblber-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2.0.130 (requires  liblber.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/auto/DBD/mysql/mysql.so (requires  libmysqlclient.so.14)

  broken /usr/lib64/libglademm-2.4.so.1.0.5 (requires  libatkmm-1.6.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so.1.0.3 (requires  libatkmm-1.6.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib64/libldap-2.2.so.7 (requires  liblber-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib64/libldap.so.2.0.130 (requires  liblber.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib64/libldap_r-2.2.so.7 (requires  liblber-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib64/libldap_r.so.2.0.130 (requires  liblber.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/auto/DBD/mysql/mysql.so (requires  libmysqlclient.so.14)

  broken /usr/libexec/autopackage/luau-downloader.bin (requires  libcurl.so.3 libuau.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.la (requires /usr/lib64/libatkmm-1.6.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib64/libatkmm-1.6.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libglademm-2.4.la (requires /usr/lib64/libatkmm-1.6.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib64/libatkmm-1.6.la)

 done.

  (/home/gr3yfox//.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

  /usr/bin/gcdmaster -> app-cdr/cdrdao

  /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.so.1.0.5 -> dev-cpp/libglademm

  /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so.1.0.3 -> dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm

  /usr/lib/libldap-2.2.so.7 -> net-nds/openldap

  /usr/lib/libldap.so.2.0.130 -> net-nds/openldap

  /usr/lib/libldap_r-2.2.so.7 -> net-nds/openldap

  /usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2.0.130 -> net-nds/openldap

  /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/auto/DBD/mysql/mysql.so -> dev-perl/DBD-mysql

  /usr/lib64/libglademm-2.4.so.1.0.5 -> dev-cpp/libglademm

  /usr/lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so.1.0.3 -> dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm

  /usr/lib64/libldap-2.2.so.7 -> net-nds/openldap

  /usr/lib64/libldap.so.2.0.130 -> net-nds/openldap

  /usr/lib64/libldap_r-2.2.so.7 -> net-nds/openldap

  /usr/lib64/libldap_r.so.2.0.130 -> net-nds/openldap

  /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/auto/DBD/mysql/mysql.so -> dev-perl/DBD-mysql

  *** /usr/libexec/autopackage/luau-downloader.bin not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/libexec/autopackage/luau-downloader.bin -> (none)

  /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.la -> dev-cpp/libglademm

  /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la -> dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm

  /usr/lib64/libglademm-2.4.la -> dev-cpp/libglademm

  /usr/lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la -> dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm

 done.

  (/home/gr3yfox//.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /home/gr3yfox//.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/home/gr3yfox//.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... done.

  (/home/gr3yfox//.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/home/gr3yfox//.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1 =app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1 
```

Grazie, ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sembra strano che, visto che revdep trova libgnomeuimm danneggiato, non lo inserisca tra i package a riemergere, è normale?
> 
> [code]Checking dynamic linking consistency...
> ...

 

ti riferisci a questo?

nel mio sistema ho la versione 2.6.so.1.0.4 di quella libreria, che proviene da dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.18 .

hai dati il revdep con l'opzione -X?

----------

## Gr3yFox

Si mi riferisco a quello.

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> Dopo un aggiornamento di sistema, ho dato un "revdep-rebuild -X

 

Si, ho dato il -X  :Very Happy: 

Forse devo provare a darlo senza il -X, visto che la 2.6 non è l'ultima versione della libgnomeuimm (anche se è l'unica che ho installato cmq)? Non mi è chiarissimo quando usare il -X e quando no...

----------

## cloc3

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si, ho dato il -X 
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed:  scusa.

prova a postare un `qfile /usr/lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so.1.0.3`

----------

## Scen

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> Non mi è chiarissimo quando usare il -X e quando no...

 

```

# revdep-rebuild -h

Usage: /usr/bin/revdep-rebuild [OPTIONS] [--] [EMERGE_OPTIONS]

Broken reverse dependency rebuilder.

  -X, --package-names  Emerge based on package names, not exact versions

```

Ovvero: effettua l'emerge basandosi sul nome del pacchetto, non sulla sua esatta versione.

Attento che nel momento in cui revdep-rebuild coinvolte pacchetti "slotted", ti verrà fatto l'emerge solo della versione più recente (lasciando scoperta la versione più vecchia. Per cui è sempre meglio rilanciare una volta in più

```

revdep-rebuild -pv

```

per vedere se è rimasto fuori qualcosa.

----------

## Gr3yFox

Grazie per la spiegazione  :Smile: 

Ho lanciato revdep senza altri parametri, ha compilato una lista più lunga di pacchetti da riemergere. Anche stavolta purtroppo fallisce, qui:

```
/usr/lib64/libcairomm-1.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_glitz_surface_create'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [generate_extra_defs] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.2/work/libglademm-2.6.2/tools/extra_defs_gen'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.2/work/libglademm-2.6.2/tools'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  libglademm-2.6.2.ebuild, line 28:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.2/temp/build.log'.
```

Il comando che revdep aveva ricostruito era: 

```
emerge --oneshot -v =dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.2 =net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1 =dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.12.0 =app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1
```

Devo riemergere pure cairo?

----------

## Scen

Ok, per cui il problema è più a fondo.

Posta l'output COMPLETO di

```

revdep-rebuild -pv

```

così vediamo quali sono le librerie guaste e i file coinvolti

Inoltre verifica se negli ultimi aggiornamenti non ci sia stato qualche avviso di aggiornamento necessario. (utilizzi elog, vero?  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Sì, vedendo quel messaggio di errore proverei a ricompilare cairo.

----------

## Gr3yFox

Hem no, non uso elog  :Sad: 

Ora lancio l'emerge di cairo, intanto ecco il revdep completo:

```
[18:14:24] root ~ # revdep-rebuild -pv 

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/gcdmaster (requires  libatkmm-1.6.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib64/libglademm-2.4.so.1.0.5 (requires  libatkmm-1.6.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so.1.0.3 (requires  libatkmm-1.6.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib64/libldap-2.2.so.7 (requires  liblber-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib64/libldap_r-2.2.so.7 (requires  liblber-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib64/libldap_r.so.2.0.130 (requires  liblber.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib64/libldap.so.2.0.130 (requires  liblber.so.2)

  broken /usr/libexec/autopackage/luau-downloader.bin (requires  libcurl.so.3 libuau.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.so.1.0.5 (requires  libatkmm-1.6.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so.1.0.3 (requires  libatkmm-1.6.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libldap-2.2.so.7 (requires  liblber-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/libldap_r-2.2.so.7 (requires  liblber-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2.0.130 (requires  liblber.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/libldap.so.2.0.130 (requires  liblber.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib64/libglademm-2.4.la (requires /usr/lib64/libatkmm-1.6.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib64/libatkmm-1.6.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.la (requires /usr/lib64/libatkmm-1.6.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib64/libatkmm-1.6.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been 

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.2', 'merge') (no parents)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.3', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.18.0', 'merge')

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -pv =dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.2 =net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1 =dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.12.0 =app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1 

..........

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1  USE="berkdb crypt ipv6 perl readline ssl tcpd -debug -gdbm -kerberos -minimal -odbc -overlays -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.12.0  USE="-debug" 315 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1  USE="encode gnome -debug -pccts" 0 kB 

Total: 4 packages (4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 315 kB

Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files... 

You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

are fixed. If some inconsistency remains, it can be orphaned file, deep

dependency, binary package or specially evaluated library.
```

----------

## Gr3yFox

riemerso cairo (1.4.10), ma stesso problema di prima in compilazione di libglademm.

edit: forse ho trovato, il problema è che non trova cairo_glitz_*, ho visto che è una use di cairo ma non era impostata. la imposto, riemergo e so dire.

----------

## Gr3yFox

Ok era proprio quello, ora ha riemerso tutto correttamente. L'unica cosa, per test ho ridato revdep-rebuild, e mi ridà di nuovo openldap anche se lo aveva già riemerso :S

----------

## cloc3

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> ecco il revdep completo:
> 
> ```
> 
> Evaluating package order...
> ...

 

è bene se adesso cdrdao si è compilato, ma penso che tu abbia ancora problemi.

come si diceva prima, dovresti avere ancora delle librerie troppo vecchie.

prima di continuare, prova a postare un `revdep-rebuild -Xpv`.

mi aspetto un output molto diverso, perché così il sistema dovrebbe liberarsi proprio delle cose vecchie.

----------

## Onip

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> revdep-rebuild -Xpv
> 
> 

 

```
# revdep-rebuild -X -pv
```

Le opzioni vanno separate, -X è specifica di revdep, mentre -vp sono quelle da passare ad emerge.   :Wink: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

Si infatti resta ancora fuori openldap... eppure la sua compilazione va sempre a buon fine, però si ripresenta sempre nella lista da ricompilare   :Shocked: 

```
[10:15:18] root gr3yfox # revdep-rebuild -X -vp

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Environment mismatch from previous run, deleting temporary files...

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib64/libldap-2.2.so.7 (requires  liblber-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib64/libldap_r-2.2.so.7 (requires  liblber-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib64/libldap_r.so.2.0.130 (requires  liblber.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib64/libldap.so.2.0.130 (requires  liblber.so.2)

  broken /usr/libexec/autopackage/luau-downloader.bin (requires  libcurl.so.3 libuau.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/libldap-2.2.so.7 (requires  liblber-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/libldap_r-2.2.so.7 (requires  liblber-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2.0.130 (requires  liblber.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/libldap.so.2.0.130 (requires  liblber.so.2)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

  /usr/lib64/libldap-2.2.so.7 -> net-nds/openldap

  /usr/lib64/libldap_r-2.2.so.7 -> net-nds/openldap

  /usr/lib64/libldap_r.so.2.0.130 -> net-nds/openldap

  /usr/lib64/libldap.so.2.0.130 -> net-nds/openldap

  *** /usr/libexec/autopackage/luau-downloader.bin not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/libexec/autopackage/luau-downloader.bin -> (none)

  /usr/lib/libldap-2.2.so.7 -> net-nds/openldap

  /usr/lib/libldap_r-2.2.so.7 -> net-nds/openldap

  /usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2.0.130 -> net-nds/openldap

  /usr/lib/libldap.so.2.0.130 -> net-nds/openldap

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -vp =net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1 

..........

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1  USE="berkdb crypt ipv6 perl readline ssl tcpd -debug -gdbm -kerberos -minimal -odbc -overlays -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files... 

You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

are fixed. If some inconsistency remains, it can be orphaned file, deep

dependency, binary package or specially evaluated library.
```

----------

## Scen

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> Si infatti resta ancora fuori openldap... eppure la sua compilazione va sempre a buon fine, però si ripresenta sempre nella lista da ricompilare  
> 
> 

 

Sono file "vecchi" di Openldap, mantenuti dall'ebuild nella procedura di aggiornamento di versione 2.2 -> 2.3, e che quindi non sono coinvolti nel processo di compilazione ma salvati e ricopiata pari pari ad ogni emerge.

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/net-nds/openldap/openldap-2.3.35-r1.ebuild?view=markup

```

pkg_preinst() {

   # keep old libs if any

   LIBSUFFIXES=".so.2.0.130 -2.2.so.7"

   for LIBSUFFIX in ${LIBSUFFIXES} ; do

      for each in liblber libldap libldap_r ; do

         preserve_old_lib "${ROOT}usr/$(get_libdir)/${each}${LIBSUFFIX}"

      done

   done

}

```

Li puoi cancellare senza problemi, però seguendo le indicazioni di post-installazione date dell'ebuild (ti consiglio di configurare elog, altrimenti ti perdi tutte queste preziose informazioni, e poi ti ritrovi in questi casini  :Confused:  )

```

 * Old versions of installed libraries were detected on your system.

 * In order to avoid breaking packages that depend on these old libs,

 * the libraries are not being removed.  You need to run revdep-rebuild

 * in order to remove these old dependencies.  If you do not have this

 * helper program, simply emerge the 'gentoolkit' package.

 *

 *   # revdep-rebuild --library liblber-2.2.so.7

 * Old versions of installed libraries were detected on your system.

 * In order to avoid breaking packages that depend on these old libs,

 * the libraries are not being removed.  You need to run revdep-rebuild

 * in order to remove these old dependencies.  If you do not have this

 * helper program, simply emerge the 'gentoolkit' package.

 *

 *   # revdep-rebuild --library libldap-2.2.so.7

 * Old versions of installed libraries were detected on your system.

 * In order to avoid breaking packages that depend on these old libs,

 * the libraries are not being removed.  You need to run revdep-rebuild

 * in order to remove these old dependencies.  If you do not have this

 * helper program, simply emerge the 'gentoolkit' package.

 *

 *   # revdep-rebuild --library libldap_r-2.2.so.7

```

----------

## Gr3yFox

quindi prima li cancello, poi do i revdep-rebuild indicati da elog (l'ho configurato, è normale che oltre agli avvisi vari mantenga anche il log completo pacchetto per pacchetto?)

----------

## Scen

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> quindi prima li cancello, poi do i revdep-rebuild indicati da elog

 

Yes

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> (l'ho configurato, è normale che oltre agli avvisi vari mantenga anche il log completo pacchetto per pacchetto?)

 

Sì, leggi il primo paragrafo della sezione elog del Manuale Gentoo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=1#doc_chap4

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage può creare file di log per ebuild, ma solo quando la variabile PORT_LOGDIR è definita con una locazione che sia scrivibile dall'utente portage. Il valore predefinito per questa variabile è nullo. Se non viene impostata PORT_LOGDIR, non si riceveranno i log delle compilazioni con il log system corrente benché si possano ricevere alcuni log dal nuovo elog. Se la variabile PORT_LOGDIR è definita e si usa elog, si riceveranno i log di compilazione e qualsiasi log salvato da elog, come spiegato di seguito.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Gr3yFox

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *Gr3yFox wrote:*   quindi prima li cancello, poi do i revdep-rebuild indicati da elog 
> 
> Yes

 

Grandissimo, tornato tutto a posto, revdep non indica più niente da ricompilare  :Very Happy: 

Metto il flag risolto.

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *Gr3yFox wrote:*   (l'ho configurato, è normale che oltre agli avvisi vari mantenga anche il log completo pacchetto per pacchetto?) 
> 
> Sì, leggi il primo paragrafo della sezione elog del Manuale Gentoo:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=1#doc_chap4
> ...

 

Avevo letto troppo in fretta e mi era sfuggito, grazie. Tutto configurato, funziona bene ora.

----------

